# Whole Hog on the Ranch Kettle



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Konrad Haskins cooked another whole hog on the ranch kettle... Link


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jun 3, 2006)

man that looks good


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

Apple and everything.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2006)

Suuuuuwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

WoW that looks great. Joker when your ready I know of a place were you can order one and don't forget I'm only 30 min away. I would be willing to drink all of your beer while the guru does it's thing. I'll even bring my own straw. :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> WoW that looks great. Joker when your ready I know of a place were you can order one and don't forget I'm only 30 min away. I would be willing to drink all of your beer while the guru does it's thing. *I'll even bring my own straw.* :lmao:



 :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 
Cool!    Check the link ~ There's now a pic with that hog on the RK.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the idea of cutting it's head off and cooking it seperate. That way you can still have it for presenation.


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.  LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

That looks great! How long did it take to cook?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> That looks great! How long did it take to cook?


Konrad Haskins ~ "Three Weber chimneys of new Kingsford from 10:30am to 7pm. 1 Unlit and 1 lit to start plus 1 lit half way."


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really   I thought it would have took alot longer


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears he's cooking his direct vs indirect and it's probably at a higher temp too.  Pigs cooks his hogs this way (direct) on a spit though.  Maybe he'll chime in on cook times using this method.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Bill, does he line the briquets up in rows when he cooks those things?


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Bill, does he line the briquets up in rows when he cooks those things?


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Pigs cooks his hogs this way (direct) on a spit though.  Maybe he'll chime in on cook times using this method.


Then again, maybe he won't... 



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Bill, does he line the briquets up in rows when he cooks those things?


 :taunt: Ask him.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2ugpcpoo]Pigs cooks his hogs this way (direct) on a spit though.  Maybe he'll chime in on cook times using this method.


Then again, maybe he won't... 



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Bill, does he line the briquets up in rows when he cooks those things?


 :taunt:[/quote:2ugpcpoo]
I'd like to know. The boys are talking about doing one on Bufford. I think I will post a seperate thread for that one.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

I did one on a Ranch Kettle once at Georges. It was 40 pound's. It was okay, But took allot of fuel and took over 12 hours.Fuel was added one chimney at a time with preheated wood.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I did one on a Ranch Kettle once at Georges. It was 40 pound's. It was okay, But took allot of fuel and took over 12 hours.Fuel was added one chimney at a time with preheated wood.


How big of a pig do you think I could get on Buford? and which way should it face from my non traditonal SFB. :razz:  Seeing how I am cooking with inderect heat :grin:


----------

